# Favourite quote



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

I've read some absolutely epic quotes written for various characters and I enjoy finding new ones (to me that is, not necessarily new quotes in themselves)

I've just found this quote which I think is a fantastic summary of the Night Lords:

"Because the Wolves kill cleanly, and we do not. They also kill quickly, and we have never done that, either. They fight, they win, and they stalk back to their ships with their tails held high. If they were ever ordered to destroy another Legion, they would do it by hurling warrior against warrior, seeking to grind their enemies down with the admirable delusions of the 'noble savage'. If we were ever ordered to assault another Legion, we would virus bomb their recruitment worlds; slaughter their serfs and slaves; poison their gene-seed repositories and spend the next dozen decades watching them die slow, humiliating deaths. Night after night, raid after raid, we'd overwhelm stragglers from their fleets and bleach their skulls to hang from our armour, until none remained. But that isn't the quick execution the Emperor needs, is it? The Wolves go for the throat. We go for the eyes. Then the tongue. Then the hands. Then the feet. Then we skin the crippled remains, and offer it up as an example to any still bearing witness. The Wolves were warriors before they became soldiers. We were murderers first, last, and always!"
—Jago Sevatarion, speaking about his VIII Legion


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"I think rats did it. Big ones." - Sevatar


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I still maintain my favorite being from Chaplain Grimaldus during the last stand in the Temple of the Emperor Ascendent. 

"I have dug my grave in this place and I will either triumph or I will die."
"No Pity! No Remorse! No Fear!"
"Until the end brothers!"

That entire passage never fails to send chills down my spine when I read it.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Vaz said:


> "I think rats did it. Big ones." - Sevatar





DeathJester921 said:


> I still maintain my favorite being from Chaplain Grimaldus during the last stand in the Temple of the Emperor Ascendent.
> 
> "I have dug my grave in this place and I will either triumph or I will die."
> "No Pity! No Remorse! No Fear!"
> ...


Both brilliant quotes


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

"You don't know the things I dream," said Perturabo. "No one does, no one ever cared enough to find out."


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

zerachiel76 said:


> "You don't know the things I dream," said Perturabo. "No one does, no one ever cared enough to find out."


Read that earlier today, and have since finished the book. Excellent quote :good:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I didn't like the novel. But I did like that quote from Perturabo, one of the few quotes from that book that really displays his bitterness that we know.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Sevetar in general though. Funniest guy in the series, though still got love for old Tarik. 

“That makes him the new fleet admiral. Offer him my insincere congratulations on a rank he earned purely by being the last naval officer standing.”

And 

“You won’t believe how I got here,"


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jago 'Sevetar' Sevetarion, from: Prince of Crows.

"I'll be there in seven minutes. Eight if there is resistance. Nine if the resistance is carrying bolters."
The Resistance was carrying bolters.

I agree with AoB, Sevetar by far has some of the best lines in the entire of the Heresy series.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Sevetar in general though. Funniest guy in the series, though still got love for old Tarik.
> 
> “That makes him the new fleet admiral. Offer him my insincere congratulations on a rank he earned purely by being the last naval officer standing.”
> 
> ...


Totally agree, Sevatar really adds some gallows humour into almost any dark situation


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

"I am going to kill him. I am literally going to kill him. With my bare hands." - Guilliman, on Lorgar.

"Listen to your blue-clad wretches yelling of courage and honour, courage and honour, courage and honour. Do you even know the meaning of those words? Courage is fighting the kingdom that enslaves you, no matter that their armies overshadow yours by ten thousand to one. You know nothing of courage. Honour is resisting a tyrant when all others suckle and grow fat on the hypocrisy he feeds them. You know nothing of honour." - Angron, to Guilliman, making a good point.

They're two immediate ones that spring to mind (well, okay, I had to search the exact wording of the Angron one).


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> "I am going to kill him. I am literally going to kill him. With my bare hands." - Guilliman, on Lorgar.
> 
> "Listen to your blue-clad wretches yelling of courage and honour, courage and honour, courage and honour. Do you even know the meaning of those words? Courage is fighting the kingdom that enslaves you, no matter that their armies overshadow yours by ten thousand to one. You know nothing of courage. Honour is resisting a tyrant when all others suckle and grow fat on the hypocrisy he feeds them. You know nothing of honour." - Angron, to Guilliman, making a good point.
> 
> They're two immediate ones that spring to mind (well, okay, I had to search the exact wording of the Angron one).


Those two are great quotes too although I disagree Angron was making a good point. Courage is not slaughtering your brothers soldiers, torturing them, burning their worlds. That is cowardice. Courage is not blind hatred of your father and your brothers who disagree with you. Courage is not slaughtering your brothers and their legions when they're outnumbered 8 to 3 at Istvaan. That was cowardice. 

Angron thinks he knows what courage is and yet he was simply a deranged butcher who wouldn't know courage if it looked at him like Corax looked at him on Istvaan. The only courageous ones at Istvaan were the loyalists (and arguably the Alpha Legion who took a courageous decision to join Horus for the sake of humanity).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"I was there the day that Horus killed the Emperor..."; Loken

Got to say I'm a bit pissed off that those words are going to come full circle. I liked him dead. It showed that protagonists died. That never happened in 40k.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

zerachiel76 said:


> Those two are great quotes too although I disagree Angron was making a good point. Courage is not slaughtering your brothers soldiers, torturing them, burning their worlds. That is cowardice. Courage is not blind hatred of your father and your brothers who disagree with you. Courage is not slaughtering your brothers and their legions when they're outnumbered 8 to 3 at Istvaan. That was cowardice.
> 
> Angron thinks he knows what courage is and yet he was simply a deranged butcher who wouldn't know courage if it looked at him like Corax looked at him on Istvaan. The only courageous ones at Istvaan were the loyalists (and arguably the Alpha Legion who took a courageous decision to join Horus for the sake of humanity).


You have a point, but it's a far better than a simple 'Check your privilege' which is basically the whole gist of the speech.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> You have a point, but it's a far better than a simple 'Check your privilege' which is basically the whole gist of the speech.


Lol, fair enough


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I also really like this from Betrayer

“Why chase me, Roboute? Why? Your fleet will fall against the Trisagion and you’ll die down here.’
‘There is a difference between confidence and arrogance, cur. Surely someone has told you that.’
The Word Bearer spat blood again. ‘But why come? Why come at all?’
‘Courage.’ Guilliman stalked forwards, ignoring his wound, and he didn’t need to struggle for a smile – it came as easily as breathing. ‘Courage and honour, Lorgar. Two virtues you have never known."


Probably my favourite moment from Guilliman in the series, can really just vividly imagine him smiling as he berates Lorgar and delivers that last line.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

I personally can't give a rat's ass about Guilliman or anything he has stated.

For my favorite quote just see: "Frak this! My soul's my own and I'm keeping it!"

Guess who said it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Your hatred against the Ultramarines is about the nearest to thing to 'racism' to a tabletop board games background that I've actually ever seen.

It's amusing. But don't drag it up in every conversation, because nobody actually gives a flying fuck about you or that point of view.

And noone cares enough about the quote either to guess.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I need to find the exact quote but the one that I keep smiling about is the one from Horus Rising that talks about that should Abandon die the imperium would cry out for his return..


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

And what are the achievements of your fragile Imperium? It is a corpse rotting slowly from within while maggots writhe in its belly. It was built with the toil of heroes and giants, and now it is inhabited by frightened weaklings to whom the glories of those times are half-forgotten legends. I have forgotten nothing and my wisdom has expanded far beyond mere mortal frailties.	-Ahzek Ahriman


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Got to say I'm a bit pissed off that those words are going to come full circle. I liked him dead.


Yup. That pissed me off royally.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Yup. That pissed me off royally.


Horus is alive? Can you confirm it somehow as Vaz is extremely economical with the truth and not trustworthy.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> I also really like this from Betrayer
> 
> “Why chase me, Roboute? Why? Your fleet will fall against the Trisagion and you’ll die down here.’
> ‘There is a difference between confidence and arrogance, cur. Surely someone has told you that.’
> ...


That quote is one of the few good points in what for me was a dreadful book.



Beaviz81 said:


> I personally can't give a rat's ass about Guilliman or anything he has stated.
> 
> For my favorite quote just see: "Frak this! My soul's my own and I'm keeping it!"
> 
> Guess who said it.


I'm guessing the guy from the Penal Legion books but I'm not sure.



Uveron said:


> I need to find the exact quote but the one that I keep smiling about is the one from Horus Rising that talks about that should Abandon die the imperium would cry out for his return..


Yeah the irony in this quote was a brilliant touch 



Tezdal said:


> And what are the achievements of your fragile Imperium? It is a corpse rotting slowly from within while maggots writhe in its belly. It was built with the toil of heroes and giants, and now it is inhabited by frightened weaklings to whom the glories of those times are half-forgotten legends. I have forgotten nothing and my wisdom has expanded far beyond mere mortal frailties.	-Ahzek Ahriman


Epic quote


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Vaz said:


>


Ha


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Beaviz81 said:


> "Frak this! My soul's my own and I'm keeping it!"


I prefer the _Official_ version from The Book of Cain, Chapter IV, Verse XXI: 

"Frak this, for my faith is a shield proof against your blandishments."


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

zerachiel76 said:


> I'm guessing the guy from the Penal Legion books but I'm not sure.


Ciaphas Cain.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

hailene said:


> I prefer the _Official_ version from The Book of Cain, Chapter IV, Verse XXI:
> 
> "Frak this, for my faith is a shield proof against your blandishments."


Yeah, you rock bro. 

EDIT: Note I even added a like for this one.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Here's my favorite. 



Kargos Bloodspitter - Champion of Khorne said:


> Though the gates that stand between the mortal world and the immortal Realm of Chaos are now closed to me, still I would rather die having glimpsed eternity than never to have stirred the cold furrow of mortal life.
> 
> I embrace death without regret as I embraced life without fear.


Codex Imperialis,
p. 77


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Men of Tanith! Do you want to live forever?


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

This quote from Betrayer (I think, possibly Know No Fear)

Guilliman to Lorgar

“He should have left you in the snow at birth, He should have fed you to Russ”.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

"I have seen darkness, witnessed it in my dreams. I am standing at the edge of a chasm. There is no escaping it, I know my fate. For it is the future and nothing can prevent it coming to pass. So I step off and welcome the dark." — Konrad Curze,the "Night Haunter"

This also sounds like my mind during the worst of my depression


----------

